# 2ft high windbreakers



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

Has anyone come across where you can purchase a 2ft high windbreaker as online all I can see is 4, 5 or 6 ft high ones. It is to be used on the beach to stop the sand blowing onto us.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Home & Bargain, UK


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Shel. Many thanks for this. I did take a look at homebargain website but did not see any there. Will ask some relatives to take a look in store.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They are strange though, different things in different stores and online! 

Though did remember seeing one in a local store & looks like they deliver but UK only. but if a relative could get it ? 8 Pole Wind Break


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

StewartL said:


> Has anyone come across where you can purchase a 2ft high windbreaker as online all I can see is 4, 5 or 6 ft high ones. It is to be used on the beach to stop the sand blowing onto us.


they sell them in all the beach-side touristy shops & Chinese bazaars here - might be a little early in the year though


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

many thanks to you both.

I have checked all the local beach-side shops & Chinese bazaars locally in PDI but they do not stock them. 

Will keep checking and last resort have a relative collect and bring over with them when visiting.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

StewartL said:


> many thanks to you both.
> 
> I have checked all the local beach-side shops & Chinese bazaars locally in PDI but they do not stock them.
> 
> Will keep checking and last resort have a relative collect and bring over with them when visiting.


have you asked if they will be stocking them when the season starts?

I know ours are only just starting to put beach stock out & some of the shops actually on the beach aren't even open yet


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not quite what you are looking for but these dual-purpose jobs from Decathlon are great. You can use it as a regular parasol or put it on its side, weigh the pockets with sand and use it as a windbreak.

Sombrilla UPF50+ rosa-naranja TRIBORD - Protección solar. Sombrillas, tops...


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Alcalaina

Many thanks for the suggestion. I have been looking a similar half tents which are stocked in most of the beach side stores as an option.


----------

